

MapQuest: A Symbol Of Everything That's Gone Wrong - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/mapquest-a-symbol-of-everything-thats-gone-wrong-2009-2

======
tokenadult
Yes, MapQuest has had an immense downturn in quality. It used to be my
favorite, but Google Maps has won me over.

"I think there are a variety of things to pursue:

"1. Fix the consumer experience ASAP - make consumers love MapQuest again

"2. Find your voice in the market - maybe strive to be 'the most accurate
directions on the web'."

MapQuest could still beat Google Maps in accuracy if it tried. (Google Maps
doesn't know where my house is, for example.) This is a good space in which to
have competition to build the best user experience.

